# Canmore resorts



## Kola (Jan 18, 2008)

Other than the Grand Canadian and the Sunset Resort - are there other T/S resorts in Canmore or nearby worth exchanging into? And I don't mean in Banff...  Which one would you recommend ?

K


----------



## Jan (Jan 18, 2008)

We had a 2 bdrm last July.  It  was great.  We got to use their free pass into the parks and they also had an ourdoor steak dinner-free one night.  Best steak we ever had.  
             Jan


----------



## eal (Jan 19, 2008)

The problem with all Canmore timeshare resorts, other than the Grand Canadian (exchanges through II) and Worldmark Canmore (exchanges through RCI) is their location.  

Banff Gate Mountain Resort is a few km east of Canmore and so even further from Banff.  It is very much in the "boonies".  

Banff Gate Resort & Spa is in a "suburb" of Canmore called Harvie Heights but it is right on the TransCanada Highway; however it is the closest to Banff.  Chateau Canmore is also right by the highway.

Elkhorn at the Lodges and Elkhorn at Falconcrest, along with Windtower, are located on a crescent also too close to the highway, in a "condo ghetto" where each newly (and tackily) built condo blocks the view of the last one built.  

Banff Rocky Mountain Resort is right in Banff, the units are small but the location is fantastic.  You need a two-bedroom unit to be comfortable there however.


----------



## normofthenorth (Feb 9, 2008)

There's also a railroad track running through Canmore, and the trains do run at night. Right behind the nice hotel (Chateau Canmore? Best Western?). We stayed there a couple of times, rooms at the front, and it didn't (quite) wake us up, but we wouldn't want to try to sleep in a room at the back. The hotel was otherwise great, though this is probably 10 years ago by now. . .

Norm in Toronto


----------



## barto (Feb 28, 2008)

eal said:


> The problem with all Canmore timeshare resorts, other than the Grand Canadian (exchanges through II) and Worldmark Canmore (exchanges through RCI) is their location.
> 
> Banff Gate Mountain Resort is a few km east of Canmore and so even further from Banff.  It is very much in the "boonies".


There are some who consider this a 'bonus'!  

Seriously, we've experienced noise issues with Chateau Canmore (road and trains), Banff Gate LODGE - Harvie Heights (road noise), and Banff Rocky Mountain Resort - Banff (plumbing/neighbor noises) but Banff Gate Mountain RESORT - Dead Man's Flats is pretty much dead after 10:00 PM.  Very quiet.  Plus the views are outstanding from most of the chalets - well worth the extra couple of minutes extra to drive down the gravel road to the main highway, at least for us.  Also feels the roomiest, and the quality of the chalet furnishings, etc., is gradually improving.

Just my two cents' worth!  

Bart


----------



## Kola (Feb 29, 2008)

barto said:


> There are some who consider this a 'bonus'!
> 
> Banff Gate Mountain RESORT - Dead Man's Flats is pretty much dead after 10:00 PM.  Very quiet.  Plus the views are outstanding from most of the chalets - well worth the extra couple of minutes extra to drive down the gravel road to the main highway, at least for us. Just my two cents' worth!
> 
> Bart



Are you trying to warn us as to what usually happens to all resort occupants after 10:00pm ?   

Like it would be the last timeshare you will ever visit ...?:ignore: 

Kola


----------



## Keitht (Oct 17, 2008)

We stayed at Chateau Canmore a few years ago.  Yes it's right by the railway tracks, but we didn't have any problems sleeping.  Our unit was about mid-way along the block.
What it does have in its favour is its location for getting about.  The town of Canmore itself is within easy walking distance - no more than 15 or 20 minutes along trails away from traffic.  Easy access to the main roads to get into Banff etc too.  I would certainly be happy to stay there again.


----------



## rhonda (Oct 17, 2008)

Keitht said:


> We stayed at Chateau Canmore a few years ago.  Yes it's right by the railway tracks, but we didn't have any problems sleeping.  Our unit was about mid-way along the block.
> What it does have in its favour is it's location for getting about.  The town of Canmore itself is within easy walking distance - no more than 15 or 20 minutes along trails away from traffic.  Easy access to the main roads to get into Banff etc too.  I would certainly be happy to stay there again.


DITTO !!!!


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 22, 2008)

We stayed at Banff Gate last summer.  I absolutely loved it there.  I didnt trade, I rented and already will plan to stay there in two years.  Next time I will bring the grandkids.  

Lots of things for the kids to do after hiking.  So I can rest with my glass of wine nursing my old bones and muscles while  they play.  Anywhere you stay because the area has so much to offer and is so large, you will be doing alot of driving.


----------

